
How many page views does a website need to produce a month before it can get advertisers? - dottertrotter

======
wehriam
Depends on how lucrative your users are to advertisers.

If your newsletter was read by 100 CEOs of Fortune 500 companies, I doubt you
would have a hard time finding advertisers.

Social network "junk traffic" is not particularly valuable. You would need
millions of page views just to get in the door of major media buyers.

Adsense is a different story - you don't need page views to get started.

------
lurker
So you've got 2500 unique visitors this month doing 50k page views. general,
social network traffic might generate $1-2 cpm so that's $100/month in
revenue.

if you have a high value niche with targeted, quantifiable traffic you can get
that maybe as high as $50/cpm on a well marketed site (read: you have ad sales
people or you're cramming the site with ad channels.)

This guy <http://www.johnchow.com/make-money-on-the-internet-april-2007/> has
grown his blog to 250,000 page views, crammed it with every kind of contextual
ad you can think of, is a compelling writer with great content. He's at
$50/cpm. Of that, 40% comes from a pay-per-post ReviewMe ad thing, so his ads
are generating about $30cpm.

So you can put adsense on the page, but you won't make any money. and you're a
ways off from doing banner ads.

~~~
sbraford
Great point. I wrote up a whole post about this "John Chow CPM anomaly" over
at: <http://onwebapps.com/how-to-profit-from-alexa-arbitrage/>

Basic summary: if you can start a blog/site geared towards users who probably
have the Alexa toolbar / Firefox SearchStatus Plugin installed, you can reap
much higher CPMs.

------
run4yourlives
Shouldn't you ask your advertisers that question? Sorry, not meaning to be
snarky, but you do see where I'm getting at here right?

------
dottertrotter
Last month when my startup signed up our first groups we did about 25,000 page
views, and this month we're on track to do about 50,000. My current average
pages viewed per visitor ranges between 20 and 30, but what I don't know is
how many page views does a website need to produce a month before it can get
advertisers?

~~~
wschroter
My short-handed response would be that you need about 200,000 or more uniques
per month before it becomes meaningful to advertisers. There are sites with
less traffic that get targeted ads, but if you're talking about doing
something other than AdSense, you really need to be at 200k+ to get meaningful
traction in my opinion. Meaingful in my mind is getting more than $5,000
p/month in revenue, btw.

------
webwright
The larger questions are:

1) How targeted is my audience? 2) How well can I describe my audience? 3) How
many ads do I need to sell to justify the costs associated with selling ads
(ad server, cost/time of setting up the ad server, salesperson, etc)?

"Getting" advertisers is an active process (i.e. sales) for most publications
(online and offline).

------
willg
50k pageviews a month will not draw too much attention unless you are in a
specific niche and someone notices you.

You can always throw up some google ads in the meantime. If you have good
cpm/ctr numbers from google it will help.

------
dallasrpi
I know some are based off unique visitors such as tribal fusion (min 2k
visitors)

~~~
dallasrpi
thats per day

------
eli
depends on how you're selling the ads, who you're selling them to, and
(especially) visitor demographics.

------
sabat
I'd go with AdSense to start -- and/or maybe some others.

Does anyone know if Google cares if you run other networks' ads on the same
page as AdSense ads? I think I've seen people do this.

~~~
yubrew
try out adsense or yahoo publishing network. G cares if you mix adsense with
other contextual text advertising. banners, text link ads, display ads are all
fair game.

~~~
8en
You are actually welcome to use other contextual advertising networks as long
as you clearly distinguish Google Ads from Other Networks Ads. This is easier
than it sounds, as the standard AdSense unit has an "ads by google" image

~~~
yubrew
i said contextual 'text' ads. what i mean is that you can't have adsense and
YPN text ads on the same page, and if you have YPN on the same website, it
needs to have a different color scheme than the adsense box.

<http://www.johnchow.com/google-updates-adsense-tos/>
<http://www.johnchow.com/adsense-intellitxt-together-at-last/>

